# Is the Columbia 1898 or 1899 or ?



## Brian R. (Nov 28, 2016)

I picked up this frame with bits and pieces attached and have started gathering parts to make a running bicycle. I'm not striving for 100% accuracy so I'm not worried about the correct hubs and type of spokes, etc.. A friend is making a wooden fender and chain guard for me. I would like to know what year it is so that I can start looking for a head badge. If you know the badge model number for this chain driven Ladies' as well as the year, please let me know as it would save me the trouble of looking it up. Even better, if you have a head badge to sell to me please send me a PM.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like 1899, model 58 according to Mr. Columbia.

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html

I beleive the coupling at the seat tube was introduced in 1899 and continued through 1900.  Also, not sure if it applies to womens frames, but I beleive that 1899 was the last year for 1.25" diameter top/down tubes before becoming smaller over the years.


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2016)

Only 1898 and 1899 had the "trophy" fork. That is what this fork is refereed too.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 29, 2016)

catfish said:


> Only 1898 and 1899 had the "trophy" fork. That is what this fork is refereed too.




Ed - I had no idea these were called the "Trophy fork".  Very cool..!!! Thx

Here's mine which is 1898 Model 49


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Nov 29, 2016)

catfish said:


> Only 1898 and 1899 had the "trophy" fork. That is what this fork is refereed too.




Never heard that either!  What was the purpose of that plate?


----------



## pelletman (Nov 29, 2016)

They inscribed whatever you wanted on it, mostly your name from what I have seen


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you very much for the replies. I will look for a Model 58 badge.


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 30, 2016)

i would be interested in the dimensions on the seat post diameter and the threaded collar that the seat post slides into ! i need one each of these for my  bike ,also the inside diameter of the seat post tube  thanks


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 12, 2017)

Howdy all, Late to the conversation, I know, but I have a '99 58 with badge and I concur, that looks like what you have, Brian. I received mine with about as much attached as yours (not to mention the frame and fork cracks under two additional layers of paint).  I have everything I need now to build up. Like you, I'm not bent on original parts but what I have is for most part period correct. My question is; does the trophy plate cover front and back of the fork crown? Any idea on how it attaches to the fork? Can't tell from the photos. Mine is missing and while I could certainly go without, it seems easy enough to make.


----------



## Craig Allen (Mar 12, 2017)

The plates had two screws that were attached from the rear. The ends of the plates were beveled.


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Mrkmcdonnell, it's never too late to post! That particular bike is inside my house (where all antique bikes should be, right?) so it was easy to take a photo, although I had to climb over another bike to get to it. So, there is another plate on the back. I imagine the two screws are machine screws that thread into a female end welded to the back of the front plate but that's just a guess as I've never had the plate off. You could place an ad in the wanted forum for a trophy fork plate although I haven't had any luck there with the parts I need. I'm still searching for a badge and a block chain. Would you happen to know if this bike takes a 3/16 inch block chain or one size larger?


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for the pic Craig, you must have posted it while I was typing my answer. Speaking of parts, I'm also still looking for a stem and bars for my Model 58. Could someone post some photos of their stem and bars that are known to be correct for this bike please?


----------



## Craig Allen (Mar 13, 2017)

With TOC Columbia bikes, Pope was notorious for utilizing parts that were interchangeable with other models. You really don't need another model 58 to copy from as parts from other models near that year will probably fit.


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 13, 2017)

My choice of wording could have been better. I meant the style of stem and bars from any toc Pope Ladies bike, so I know what to look for. I'm building a rider so it doesn't have to be a perfect match. The head tube measures 7/8". Is that a typical size for that time?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Brian, posting some info you are after.... Photos show og stem and catalog cutaway. The bars that came with my frame were way wide and deep but photo of specs indicate 19 inch reversibles as well as 3/16 chain. Catalog photo of 58 also posted. Bars are pretty generic. I was fortunate to find a nos chain and it lays on the chain ring nicely.  I believe there is a wheelman selling repro chains. Not a bad idea considering the possible wear on a used chain rendering it non-serviceable for a rider.


----------



## David Brown (Mar 19, 2017)

Brian
Look  in the wanted form under   Who makes block chain   might be what you want.It will be   a page or 2 back.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 9, 2017)

olderthandirt said:


> i would be interested in the dimensions on the seat post diameter and the threaded collar that the seat post slides into ! i need one each of these for my  bike ,also the inside diameter of the seat post tube  thanks



One of these on ebay now. Search: Antique Columbia shaft drive - Chainless Bicycle seatpost coupling


----------

